# Our Aulani trip is scheduled for late March.  How's everyone doing?



## plasmo

With everything that has been going on in the world, wanted to see how visitors and locals are handling things on the island.  
We do not have refundable airfare, so we are still planning on going on vacation at the end of March.
A lot can happen in a month though, so we are keeping our fingers crossed.  Is it true that people on the island are buying up supplies from local grocery stores there?
Just want to hear from someone who actually is there now.  I am reading other things online but not going to post anything unless credible.


----------



## 2Gma

Great question...hoping someone can provide first hand reports?
We are scheduled to leave mid March but are 99% certain we will back out and lose 5-7K. Being stuck on an island with limited supplies/medical care scares me more than actually getting COVID19.  The only reason we haven't officially cancelled is that there is currently no financial advantage for us to do so (airline change fees, VRBO's that are nonrefundable)  We bought trip insurance but doesn't cover epidemics (who would of thought?!)


----------



## dachsie

Don't cancel your trip.  It's a cold virus.  A contagious one but still a cold virus.  You will regret more cancelling your trip


----------



## jpmango312

dachsie said:


> Don't cancel your trip.  It's a cold virus.  A contagious one but still a cold virus.  You will regret more cancelling your trip



This. My family and I are flying out to Oahu on Monday and staying at Aulani for a week. We've been more concerned about the weather.


----------



## The Running Ann

My husband and I have been on Oahu for the past week. A few days in Ko Olina and the last few days on the North Shore. Beautiful sites, perfect weather, and friendly people just as you would expect.  A truly wonderful visit. 

We have had no concerns.  Local broadcast news has featured local-perspective stories each night.  Island officials are paying attention to the situation. That just appears to be responsible governance to me. 

I think you may be concerned about a story regarding lines at Costco due to people preparing their homes with basics in the event that travel is limited. Those interviewed seemed just to be taking stock to ensure that they had what they needed. We have seen none of that in person however.

We have been in several grocery stores and drugstores and have walked right to the checkout. Shelves seemed fully stocked to me. I have heard neither locals nor visitors conversing about it. Our chats with both groups have been focused on the usual subjects. We have not limited touring, eating, or shopping in anyway. In short, it has been a regular week for us as tourists.

Having said that, anticipating whether you should travel is entirely different. It is an expensive trip for sure. Maybe check in on the Honolulu newspaper every day to see how they are reporting it, and you can assess your own comfort level with the expenditure at this time.

We are leaving this evening, but if I could figure out how to either stay a few more days or to get back here in March, I would.


----------



## Amw1064

We leave on March 12 from Florida and I would also lose airfare and most likely my DVC points since there would never be any rooms available at WDW to use them.  Anyway, we are planning on coming.  Hawaii doesn't scare me as much as international travel. (but maybe it should)


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

just pay attention to the news.

if you see a big flashy story about how hospitals are full past capacity...cancel immediately, don't second guess, don't hesitate.

if not, should be fine.

a story like that should make headlines in most areas.  its also likely way past the point where you're all that much safer anywhere (barring antarctica)...and its mostly India that needs to really be afraid...seriously...its horrifying to think what a china level outbreak would do there...


----------



## neurosx1983

thedogatemyhomework said:


> just pay attention to the news.
> 
> if you see a big flashy story about how hospitals are full past capacity...cancel immediately, don't second guess, don't hesitate.
> 
> if not, should be fine.
> 
> a story like that should make headlines in most areas.  its also likely way past the point where you're all that much safer anywhere (barring antarctica)...and its mostly India that needs to really be afraid...seriously...its horrifying to think what a china level outbreak would do there...



Hawaii is our back up plan if ABD cancels our london/paris trip in a couple of weeks!


----------



## corgi_monster

Hawaii is fine.  Here is a link to the Hawaii state's Dept. of Health website:  https://health.hawaii.gov/docd/advisories/novel-coronavirus-2019/ 

People here are losing their minds over an (imo) irresponsible news piece that said the state is advising people stock up on essential items.  Hawaii News Now, which has a reputation for being sensationalized/dramatic, sent a push alert to people's cell phones to promote the story and a lot of people erroneously believed the state government sent the alert.  This is an island - you're ALWAYS supposed to keep a small supply of essentials and the state simply reminding people of this long-standing fact of island life.  

Despite the fact that everything was running normally on Feb. 25 and there had been NO MAJOR DEVELOPMENTS, people decided on Feb 26 (the day the story ran) that covid-19 was coming for them and wiped out Costco's entire supply of toilet paper and bottled water.  

The shelves are full of tylenol, ibuprofen, cold meds, decongestants, hand soaps, etc.  *roll eyes*  If you were to get covid-19, what's more important - bottled water and paper plates or fever reducer? A good number of Hawaii residents have prepared themselves for a hurricane, not a pandemic.


----------



## RedStars

We're heading there in mid-April; no plans to cancel. We have travel insurance but pandemics aren't covered and our flights are nonrefundable.


----------



## cgattis

corgi_monster said:


> Hawaii is fine.  Here is a link to the Hawaii state's Dept. of Health website:  https://health.hawaii.gov/docd/advisories/novel-coronavirus-2019/
> 
> People here are losing their minds over an (imo) irresponsible news piece that said the state is advising people stock up on essential items.  Hawaii News Now, which has a reputation for being sensationalized/dramatic, sent a push alert to people's cell phones to promote the story and a lot of people erroneously believed the state government sent the alert.  This is an island - you're ALWAYS supposed to keep a small supply of essentials and the state simply reminding people of this long-standing fact of island life.
> 
> Despite the fact that everything was running normally on Feb. 25 and there had been NO MAJOR DEVELOPMENTS, people decided on Feb 26 (the day the story ran) that covid-19 was coming for them and wiped out Costco's entire supply of toilet paper and bottled water.
> 
> The shelves are full of tylenol, ibuprofen, cold meds, decongestants, hand soaps, etc.  *roll eyes*  If you were to get covid-19, what's more important - bottled water and paper plates or fever reducer? A good number of Hawaii residents have prepared themselves for a hurricane, not a pandemic.


IDK how to include the emojis as my reply, or you’d have a little laughing guy instead of a “like.”  Evidently where I live, which is most certainly NOT an island, we’re prepping for a hurricane too!! LOL Good info from a (level-headed) local here.


----------



## cgattis

2Gma said:


> Great question...hoping someone can provide first hand reports?
> We are scheduled to leave mid March but are 99% certain we will back out and lose 5-7K. Being stuck on an island with limited supplies/medical care scares me more than actually getting COVID19.  The only reason we haven't officially cancelled is that there is currently no financial advantage for us to do so (airline change fees, VRBO's that are nonrefundable)  We bought trip insurance but doesn't cover epidemics (who would of thought?!)


Exactly!  You’d think it’s to cover stuff JUST like that.  Definitely interesting and will make me read more closely the next time I purchase insurance.  Guess it’s like not being able to buy flood insurance unless you like in a known flood-probe area.  Well heck, I thought you bought insurance to protect against stuff you DON’T plan for??  SMH.

Anyway, good luck to everyone who has upcoming travel plans!  Hope you’re not impacted.


----------



## FightingIrishman

cgattis said:


> Exactly!  You’d think it’s to cover stuff JUST like that.  Definitely interesting and will make me read more closely the next time I purchase insurance.  Guess it’s like not being able to buy flood insurance unless you like in a known flood-probe area.  Well heck, I thought you bought insurance to protect against stuff you DON’T plan for??  SMH.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to everyone who has upcoming travel plans!  Hope you’re not impacted.


Insurance was designed to make insurance companies money.


----------



## 2Gma

We're all cancelled  So disappointing but I just didn't want my dream vacation to be filled with uncertainty. That is not how I pictured visiting Hawaii for the first time.
Cancellation process for those interested:
I only had to wait 10 minutes to get through to cancel Aulani last evening.  The lady I spoke to sounded like they were getting lots of cancellations. Took 5-7 minutes. So maybe not may crowds if you are going soon! We were booked on Delta and while their website doesn't say domestic flights change fees are waived, they are, you retain value of your ticket to be used one year from the original purchase date.  We also booked a couple VRBO's and one owner is refusing any refunds and the other owner was willing to give back one night/cleaning fee.  We did buy trip insurance but it doesn't cover epidemics. We're losing about $4K but can absorb it, it would have cost us at least double and then some to go and I just wasn't excited anymore.  Hopefully sometime yet this year to use those tickets!!


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

2Gma said:


> We're all cancelled  So disappointing but I just didn't want my dream vacation to be filled with uncertainty. That is not how I pictured visiting Hawaii for the first time.
> Cancellation process for those interested:
> I only had to wait 10 minutes to get through to cancel Aulani last evening.  The lady I spoke to sounded like they were getting lots of cancellations. Took 5-7 minutes. So maybe not may crowds if you are going soon! We were booked on Delta and while their website doesn't say domestic flights change fees are waived, they are, you retain value of your ticket to be used one year from the original purchase date.  We also booked a couple VRBO's and one owner is refusing any refunds and the other owner was willing to give back one night/cleaning fee.  We did buy trip insurance but it doesn't cover epidemics. We're losing about $4K but can absorb it, it would have cost us at least double and then some to go and I just wasn't excited anymore.  Hopefully sometime yet this year to use those tickets!!


sorry to hear that. Don't worry, Hawaii is not going anywhere. You will have a great time whenever you choose to go. We have upcoming trip in late May and I will continue to monitor the situation to see what needs to be done.


----------



## bcwife76

We're flying out to Oahu on March 14th, staying at an AirBnB in Turtle Bay first for 3 nights before transferring to Aulani. We are coming from the Vancouver area, we currently have 21 cases of Covid-9 (not all here, some in the interior of BC), so honestly at this point I have a better chance of getting it here than I do on a plane or anywhere on Oahu. Washy washy washy, vitamins, etc. We cannot WAIT to escape the rain and cold for the island breezes!


----------



## plasmo

corgi_monster said:


> Hawaii is fine.  Here is a link to the Hawaii state's Dept. of Health website:  https://health.hawaii.gov/docd/advisories/novel-coronavirus-2019/



Thanks for this link!  According to the website there are zero  cases in Hawaii, but i'm not sure how up to date the website is, as it says there are only 99 cases in the United States, when there are at least 230.  Keep us informed of any new developments thanks! (I assume you live on the island)


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

there is a much greater chance of new cases being detected now that the news that a cruise ship with at least 1 confirmed case stopped in hawaii before being blocked and rerouted from mexico.  no guarantees that the person who got it didn't get it from an infected surface after the stops in hawaii tho since that particular ship had a previous confirmed case on the previous cruise it did...and cruise ships are not exactly known for having the best cleaning practices in general...especially given that the cruise company just cancelled the next cruise that ship was scheduled to do...presumably to properly disinfect the whole ship this time.

so far 6 possible cases in hawaii...6 confirmed negative results.

there are quite a few major events that have been cancelled, so if there was a big event that was the focus of your trip...check to make sure it hasn't been cancelled... 

it does appear that hotels and restaurants are a lot less crowded now.  as long as the hospitals aren't overflowing with patients its still just as safe in hawaii as anywhere else.

wouldn't expect the cdc website to be updated very frequently...they are rather understaffed (and have been for a while now)...and given how much they have to do now, updating their website is probably fairly low on their to do list.


----------



## corgi_monster

plasmo said:


> Thanks for this link!  According to the website there are zero  cases in Hawaii, but i'm not sure how up to date the website is, as it says there are only 99 cases in the United States, when there are at least 230.  Keep us informed of any new developments thanks! (I assume you live on the island)



Hawaii got its first confirmed case of coronavirus today, but nobody is panicking.  Hawaii's patient zero was one of the passengers on the Grand Princess, but did not have close contact with anyone in Hawaii after she started feeling ill.  Here is a link to the article:  https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...f-infection-in-hawaii-lt-gov-josh-green-says/


----------



## denecarter

I live in a little town in north central Texas.  Oddly, 4 couples from my town are on the Grand Princess.  I know a couple of them.

They won’t bring it here... they won’t be released unless they test negative or otherwise get released from quarantine.  That group is being closely scrutinized.


----------



## jpmango312

I've been at Aulani with my family since Monday ... still here. It's been so nice to get away from all the panic on the mainland. The crowds here seemed a little sparse on Mon, Tues, Wed but that was probably a result of the time of year. It's picked up the past 2 days.

I saw a handful of people wearing masks at the airport but I haven't seen 1 mask at the resort or at any of our excursions. 

Before arriving I had wondered about the character meet & greets, especially for Moana since she doesn't have a costume as a protective barrier and would be hugging people from all around the world. However, all the meet & greets have gone on as scheduled. Bless the 3 girls I've seen playing Moana, if they're at all worried about the virus they haven't shown it. They've been so sweet to my daughter and everyone else.

I occasionally think about things like everyone touching the soda machines or the utensil dispensers at Ulu but what are you gonna do? Gotta live your life. Everyone here seems so happy despite everything happening around the world with this virus.

I did ask an employee at the ABC store if they had any hand sanitizer but she said they were sold out. They did have plenty of travel packs of Wet Ones wipes for $2.50 each. I never made it out to Target but was curious about their hand sanitizer stock.


----------



## OffToDWD

jpmango312 said:


> I've been at Aulani with my family since Monday ... still here. It's been so nice to get away from all the panic on the mainland. The crowds here seemed a little sparse on Mon, Tues, Wed but that was probably a result of the time of year. It's picked up the past 2 days.
> 
> I saw a handful of people wearing masks at the airport but I haven't seen 1 mask at the resort or at any of our excursions.
> 
> Before arriving I had wondered about the character meet & greets, especially for Moana since she doesn't have a costume as a protective barrier and would be hugging people from all around the world. However, all the meet & greets have gone on as scheduled. Bless the 3 girls I've seen playing Moana, if they're at all worried about the virus they haven't shown it. They've been so sweet to my daughter and everyone else.
> 
> I occasionally think about things like everyone touching the soda machines or the utensil dispensers at Ulu but what are you gonna do? Gotta live your life. Everyone here seems so happy despite everything happening around the world with this virus.
> 
> I did ask an employee at the ABC store if they had any hand sanitizer but she said they were sold out. They did have plenty of travel packs of Wet Ones wipes for $2.50 each. I never made it out to Target but was curious about their hand sanitizer stock.


Thank you for sharing!  We are currently planning to be there in 1 1/2 week so this is helpful.  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Lilsia

Unless it turns into a major epidemic where they shut down all travel in this country, I am still going at the end of May. There are always illnesses and the flu and a whole variety of diseases out there that you can get to live your life in fear. A coworker of mine's husband got bacterial pneumonia from a water park when he inhaled some water and was on life support for a week. At this point, it is more likely for you to die in a car crash then to get this virus.


----------



## CarolynFH

thedogatemyhomework said:


> just pay attention to the news.
> 
> if you see a big flashy story about how hospitals are full past capacity.


Hospitals around here are full past capacity with influenza patients.  The COVID-19 patients who have been identified are at home because they're not that sick.


----------



## cgattis

CarolynFH said:


> Hospitals around here are full past capacity with influenza patients.  The COVID-19 patients who have been identified are at home because they're not that sick.


Are you in Hawaii or somewhere else?


----------



## CarolynFH

cgattis said:


> Are you in Hawaii or somewhere else?


Sorry, I’m home in Texas. Wanted to make the point that there are other respiratory diseases going around that are worse than COVID-19.


----------



## gumbydom

Just returned with my family from Oahu this weekend after spending 4 nights at Aulani and 2 nights at Marriott Ko Olina. We rented a car and drove around the island including to Ala Moana Center shopping mall. The island seems to be functioning normally. Stopped by Costco and a few other grocery stores, all products stocked, no shortages of any kind. Glad we did not cancel due to Covid-19 scare. Brought Clorox wipes, hand sanitizer, and masks with us on our trip to wipe down airplane seat and hotel room. We had an amazing time at Aulani. Disney characters were out everyday, pools and restaurants are all open, saw the luau and had too many Mai Tais!


----------



## plasmo

gumbydom said:


> Just returned with my family from Oahu this weekend after spending 4 nights at Aulani and 2 nights at Marriott Ko Olina. We rented a car and drove around the island including to Ala Moana Center shopping mall. The island seems to be functioning normally. Stopped by Costco and a few other grocery stores, all products stocked, no shortages of any kind. Glad we did not cancel due to Covid-19 scare. Brought Clorox wipes, hand sanitizer, and masks with us on our trip to wipe down airplane seat and hotel room. We had an amazing time at Aulani. Disney characters were out everyday, pools and restaurants are all open, saw the luau and had too many Mai Tais!



thanks for these reports, especially from folks who are at Aulani right now.
We are still planning on going in 2 weeks unless the situation changes drastically. Unfortunately it looks like a second case in HI now:
https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/03/09/department-health-announces-second-case-covid-/


----------



## Amw1064

We arrive on Thursday. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## We'reGoingToDisney

I'm watching this thread with interest. We (me, DH, DD13, DS13, and my DMom and DDad) are booked to travel to Oahu for spring break March 20-28, with non-refundable hotels booked - 5 nights at a Waikiki hotel then 3 nights at the Marriott Ko' Olina next door to Aulani. We went with nonrefundable because we booked at relatively short notice and got better rates by choosing the nonrefundable option. Also my DMom was able to book flights for 5 of the 6 of us on her credit card reward points, and I'm not sure if those can be easily changed, either. So, as of right now we are going to carry on with the trip as planned, but hoping we are not being totally irresponsible by doing that. We have the first confirmed cases of COVID-19 in our area (Alberta) this week, and my DH has just gotten back from Germany for work and will fly straight to San Francisco for work from our Hawaii trip. I'm honestly more worried about his travel for work to those destinations because they have higher rates of infection than Hawaii right now. And I'm not really worried about him getting sick (he's a pretty healthy 48 year old) but for him unwittingly picking it up and spreading it around - they say there are people who are infected but show no symptoms but have then infected other people. I think once we're in Hawaii, the likelihood of picking it up is going to be similar to our likelihood of being exposed going about our daily life here, except that we do have a tour of Pearl Harbour planned - that was the main draw for us to go to Oahu. I can imagine that will be crowded with lots of people, and so perhaps not the best idea. I guess we will wait and see, and perhaps consider cancelling that? But it would be a huge disappointment - we've been to Maui and the Big Island before, so this trip to Oahu was really for DH and DDad to visit Pearl Harbour, as they both have a keen interest in WWII history. The flight itself seems like the biggest risk.


----------



## corgi_monster

In general, people in Hawaii no longer seemed panicked about covid-19.  Aware and cautious, but mostly calm and rational.  This is just my opinion based on talking to friends, family, and what I see on various Hawaii-based social media groups.  

But in a nutshell, everything is mostly normal here.  If I were to turn off all media, the only indication of there being anything unusual going on is the number of lame toilet paper hoarding jokes I hear.  And the lack of Asian tourists.


----------



## Sepo

I am a physician. This is a common feeling among my colleagues chatting in the hospital:

It’s double edged: we are testing very few people so the case numbers are lower than they likely are and the mortality rate is currently reported as relatively high (2-4%). Truth likely is that a great many more people are asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic. Incubation time may be as high as 5 days. As long as international travel exists (up to 500 (edited to correct: 5000) Japanese fly into/out of Honolulu daily (or at least did until recently); screened but not tested; and international flights from the rest of the world with thousands of passengers to the continental US daily (again screened but not tested), and we still are gathering in groups everywhere and doing nothing like Italy and China are, really, this is out of the bag. It’s possible that if we knew the true numbers we would be shocked at the magnitude but concomitantly relieved at the massive drop in mortality and morbidity.

Of course this is serious but I agree with most of everything posted here. Keep it in perspective. I think it will be hard to avoid exposure over the next months, which is why reading between the lines the latest advice from health experts is that those most susceptible (elderly and compromised) avoid crowds in general.

Planning to go in a few weeks. My mini concern is the chance of getting trapped there in case there is a massive change in operations.


----------



## CarolynFH

Sepo said:


> I am a physician. This is a common feeling among my colleagues chatting in the hospital:
> 
> It’s double edged: we are testing very few people so the case numbers are lower than they likely are and the mortality rate is currently reported as relatively high (2-4%). Truth likely is that a great many more people are asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic. Incubation time may be as high as 5 days. As long as international travel exists (up to 500 Japanese fly into/out of Honolulu daily (or at least did until recently); screened but not tested; and international flights from the rest of the world with thousands of passengers to the continental US daily (again screened but not tested), and we still are gathering in groups everywhere and doing nothing like Italy and China are, really, this is out of the bag. It’s possible that if we knew the true numbers we would be shocked at the magnitude but concomitantly relieved at the massive drop in mortality and morbidity.
> 
> Of course this is serious but I agree with most of everything posted here. Keep it in perspective. I think it will be hard to avoid exposure over the next months, which is why reading between the lines the latest advice from health experts is that those most susceptible (elderly and compromised) avoid crowds in general.
> 
> Planning to go in a few weeks. My mini concern is the chance of getting trapped there in case there is a massive change in operations.


I fully agree with you. Unfortunately it seems to me that this is playing out like hurricanes usually do - need to prepare for the worst and hope for the best, and there are lots of complaints afterwards because the preparations seem to have been a waste.


----------



## corgi_monster

@Sepo Our LG is also a physician and has been tasked to head up the battle against covid-19. He's proven to be very rational and I don't think he'd tank Hawaii's economy and supply line by cutting off the islands.  He's planning on running for governor soon so I doubt he'd tank his political career either.  

The number of Japanese tourists visiting the islands is far more than 500/day.  Over 133,000 people visited Hawaii from Japan in March 2019, and 13,000+ visited from Korea during that same period. (http://dbedt.hawaii.gov/economic/tourism-dashboard/tourism-dashboard-by-market-monthly/) I have no idea what the numbers look like right now, but there are still a number of direct flights operating between Japan and Hawaii and I have seen Japanese tourists out and about.


----------



## Sepo

Thanks for that info. Please know I wasn’t suggesting that they stop per se.


----------



## jodybird511

Sepo said:


> I am a physician. This is a common feeling among my colleagues chatting in the hospital:
> 
> It’s double edged: we are testing very few people so the case numbers are lower than they likely are and the mortality rate is currently reported as relatively high (2-4%). Truth likely is that a great many more people are asymptomatic or minimally symptomatic. Incubation time may be as high as 5 days. As long as international travel exists (up to 500 Japanese fly into/out of Honolulu daily (or at least did until recently); screened but not tested; and international flights from the rest of the world with thousands of passengers to the continental US daily (again screened but not tested), and we still are gathering in groups everywhere and doing nothing like Italy and China are, really, this is out of the bag. It’s possible that if we knew the true numbers we would be shocked at the magnitude but concomitantly relieved at the massive drop in mortality and morbidity.
> 
> Of course this is serious but I agree with most of everything posted here. Keep it in perspective. I think it will be hard to avoid exposure over the next months, which is why reading between the lines the latest advice from health experts is that those most susceptible (elderly and compromised) avoid crowds in general.
> 
> Planning to go in a few weeks. My mini concern is the chance of getting trapped there in case there is a massive change in operations.


Thanks much for the perspective.  I suspect that many, like myself, are just trying to sort out how much of what we are hearing and seeing is hype.  Of _course_ it makes sense to take common sense precautions.  Beyond that, it's difficult to know how scared to be.  We don't go to Aulani until late June, so of course the situation will be completely different by then; however, we are scheduled to go to Vero this Sunday and continue to monitor the situation.  After Vero, we will be visiting elderly parents, so the bigger concern there is what we could potentially bring to them by traveling.  I had, over the last couple days, been leaning more towards canceling, but am now back to thinking we will keep the trip.  Spoke with the parents last evening, and they appear unfazed and are continuing with their normal activities, so....


----------



## RedStars

We were set to be there mid-April but just switched to August; the airlines waived change fees so it was an easy decision. We also added on days to our trip so now we're going longer and will make a visit to Kauai (and Maui)!


----------



## boferguson

Our trip is in April over Easter. We won't cancel for anything short of a full-on pandemic, but I do worry about closures, cancellations and the like....


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

unless hospitals get overwhelmed there's generally no need to panic in any area.  even if you're not in a high risk category for covid 19 overwhelmed hospitals mean less access to or longer waits for other injuries/illnesses...which can impact anyone.

any events or attractions that draw large numbers of people are the most likely to get cancelled or shut down in the event of "community spread" being detected.  however any permanent attractions (like disneyland/disneyworld/universal) that are basically the financial anchor of a community may not shut down unless things get really really bad (they may not be as crowded tho)...for examples of this just look at the lack of a cancel/delay for the tokyo olympics...the upcoming ncaa basketball tournaments...and well the theme parks still running.

many events in hawaii have already been cancelled, and it seems likely more will be throughout march and possibly through april and early may...there haven't been any attractions shut down, but things like museums, pearl harbor, diamond head may see some impact (crowds in limited space areas are probably the types of attractions most likely to get shut down).  it may simply mean that having backup plans are temporarily required rather than just a good idea.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

We're going mid-April.  So far 0 plans to cancel our trip.  I booked through David's vacation rentals so I'm already PIF months ago when I planned the trip.  I booked our airline tickets with a soon to expire United credit for 1k months ago as well.  The remainder of the cost of the plane tickets wouldn't be refunded.  I have a direct flight from Newark to Honolulu and I'm not concerned since we have no layovers anywhere.  My biggest concern is Pearl Harbor.  Like a previous poster mentioned, I hope that it isn't consider too large of a gathering of people in one place and shut down prior to our visit.  My coworkers all keep looking at me like I'm crazy when I saw I'm still going.  NJ has more confirmed cases, I work in an awful open office environment with shared desks (you have to hope where you normally sit isn't occupied in the morning when you get in).  Honestly I'm more concerned about someone at work getting us sick since we've now run out of hand sanitizer, purell wipes, and the desk wipes are almost all gone.
Also, I really really could use a vacation.  Worrying constantly about the economy, election, coronavirus, work is taking a toll on tons of us.


----------



## Madeline Green

I am booked in mid-April as well. I myself am not concerned with getting sick but am worried about coming home and having to be self-quarantined. Someone in my area just came back from Hawaii on Saturday and tested positive yesterday. They did not say which islands she had visited. It’s unfortunate because she is a health care provider and saw patients her first day back before being tested positive later in the day.

I feel that it is going to move in the direction of automatic self-quarantine if you have travelled. That’s the only way to prevent spread.

At this point I am still moving forward with plans as our flights are non refundable. I am going to prepare for the possibility of forced quarantine on our return though. We’ll see what the next few weeks hold.


----------



## plasmo

we are still going in 2 weeks, but so much can change in 24 hours...

This just came in:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/covid19-first-case-doctor-hamilton-health-sciences-1.5493530
does anyone have any further hawaii info on where this doctor went?


----------



## 2Gma

plasmo said:


> we are still going in 2 weeks, but so much can change in 24 hours...
> This just came in:
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/covid19-first-case-doctor-hamilton-health-sciences-1.5493530does anyone have any further hawaii info on where this doctor went?



Simultaneously bummed we are not on our way to Hawaii today as planned BUT also feeling like we made the right decision for our family.


----------



## br3n

My family is still planning to head to Oahu from Texas on Monday, unless our flight is canceled by then.  We will take as many precautions as we can (I'm always a bit of a germaphobe when traveling anyway) but I am really more concerned with the state of the economy and ensuing panic than the virus itself.  At this pace, and with more developments by the hour, I just hope we aren't quarantined or returning home to chaos on the 24th.  

Then again, I told my boss that I may need to self-quarantine while in Oahu...


----------



## Amw1064

br3n said:


> My family is still planning to head to Oahu from Texas on Monday, unless our flight is canceled by then.  We will take as many precautions as we can (I'm always a bit of a germaphobe when traveling anyway) but I am really more concerned with the state of the economy and ensuing panic than the virus itself.  At this pace, and with more developments by the hour, I just hope we aren't quarantined or returning home to chaos on the 24th.
> 
> Then again, I told my boss that I may need to self-quarantine while in Oahu...


This is how I am feeling as well.   We leave tomorrow morning and home on the 21st.  Not sure what we will come home to.  Just got a call from school board asking people to not travel over spring break.  We are in Florida.


----------



## corgi_monster

plasmo said:


> we are still going in 2 weeks, but so much can change in 24 hours...
> 
> This just came in:
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/covid19-first-case-doctor-hamilton-health-sciences-1.5493530
> does anyone have any further hawaii info on where this doctor went?




This is copied and pasted from the Oahu daily newspaper (Star Advertiser) website in regards to the Canadian visitor:

However, Hawaii health officials say they don’t have any information on that individual, which means they cannot trace any close contacts while in the islands.


----------



## neurosx1983

Hey guys, I just want to piggyback onto this thread. We canceled our ABD… And actually last night found out our ABD was canceling anyway. We were supposed to fly out to London this morning for our England France trip but now we are flying the other way to Hawaii. Hope it’s the right thing to do... My thinking is that we are more exposed in the NYC area then in Hawaii. We will just try and be clean on the long flight...


----------



## rocketriter

dachsie said:


> ...It's a cold virus.  A contagious one but still a cold virus...



Cold viruses don't kill 5% of the people who catch a cold. Yes, there's plenty of panic around Covid. But pretending there's no issue isn't a good approach either.


----------



## Tiff M

We are continuing on as planned and leaving next week, unless of course all flights are cancelled or something else goes terribly wrong. I hope this stops spreading soon, it's a scary situation.


----------



## Brett Wyman

rocketriter said:


> Cold viruses don't kill 5% of the people who catch a cold. Yes, there's plenty of panic around Covid. But pretending there's no issue isn't a good approach either.



You are correct but theres A LOT of variation in the death rate based on age and health.






For the majority it is less than 5%, much less. For some it is dangerously higher.


----------



## cgattis

Very


Brett Wyman said:


> You are correct but theres A LOT of variation in the death rate based on age and health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the majority it is less than 5%, much less. For some it is dangerously higher.


Very interesting (and calming, IMO) graphic.  We should be vigilant but not panic.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## corgi_monster

The University of Hawaii told its students not to come back to campus after Spring Break (next week) and that all classes would be conducted online.  

My OPINION and I'm NOT AN EXPERT BY ANY MEANS, is that the dominoes have started falling here in Hawaii.  Based on past government responses to hurricanes, earthquakes, tidal waves, and other disaster situations, the dominoes generally fall in this order:

- UH shuts down
- Dept. of Education closes down public schools
- Private schools shut down and non-essential government workers are told to stay home
- Many private businesses, especially small ones, close
- If  large businesses (chain stores like Target, Costco, etc.) shut down, they are usually quick to reopen

I don't know what the tourist experience will be like in the next few coming weeks.  If schools are closed, many parents will have to stay home with their kids instead of going to work at the hotel, restaurant, or shop you're visiting.  

The good news is that you'll still be able to visit the beach, go hiking, take a drive around the island, etc.  And the Chinese restaurants never close    I'll never forget the day the earthquake knocked out power to the entire island for over 12 hours.  The Chinese restaurant owner lit a fire in the parking lot, brought his wok outside, and it was business as usual.  Entrepreneurial spirit at its best!


----------



## Sepo

i suppose traffic might be better.


----------



## 2Gma

corgi_monster said:


> The University of Hawaii told its students not to come back to campus after Spring Break (next week) and that all classes would be conducted online.
> 
> My OPINION and I'm NOT AN EXPERT BY ANY MEANS, is that the dominoes have started falling here in Hawaii.  Based on past government responses to hurricanes, earthquakes, tidal waves, and other disaster situations, the dominoes generally fall in this order:
> 
> - UH shuts down
> - Dept. of Education closes down public schools
> - Private schools shut down and non-essential government workers are told to stay home
> - Many private businesses, especially small ones, close
> - If  large businesses (chain stores like Target, Costco, etc.) shut down, they are usually quick to reopen
> 
> I don't know what the tourist experience will be like in the next few coming weeks.  If schools are closed, many parents will have to stay home with their kids instead of going to work at the hotel, restaurant, or shop you're visiting.
> 
> The good news is that you'll still be able to visit the beach, go hiking, take a drive around the island, etc.  And the Chinese restaurants never close    I'll never forget the day the earthquake knocked out power to the entire island for over 12 hours.  The Chinese restaurant owner lit a fire in the parking lot, brought his wok outside, and it was business as usual.  Entrepreneurial spirit at its best!


This is EXACTLY what I feared when trying to make our decision whether to come yesterday...so glad I trusted my instincts.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

well disneyland just decided to shut down from the 14th thriugh the end of the month...seems likely that a lot of things controlled by people not called the HTA (the people that waited till the day a cat 5 hurricane was almost to oahu to order events cancelled...while all the city/county controlled events were ordered cancelled a week earlier) will be cancelled, postponed or otherwise impacted.  any indoor activities that draw crowds are likely to see entry limits imposed or be shut down completely (pearl harbor, museums, convention center).  the bus system will also probably be impacted (possibly in similar ways as new yorks subway system...)

few things to note tho...given the required duration of the shut downs, it is likely that only the bigger businesses will do so.  for most small businesses...2+ week shut down means they're closing up shop for good.

any buisness that is capable of having people work remotely is frantically trying to make it possible for as many people as possible...this is important to note as in the rush to get this done, it is likely that security will be overlooked and any hackers that are capable of doing so will likely be going into overdrive trying to break into systems they previously couldn't...basically...be extra alert for identity theft for the next year or so.

seems like every official is simply waiting for the shoe to drop before they shut things down, but just like with every other state...lack of testing could delay when/if this happens...there is the chance that just like with previous outbreaks of flu/SARS/MERS...hawaii will dodge the bullet, but its pretty much gonna be a wait and see.


----------



## We'reGoingToDisney

We decided yesterday during the day to postpone our March 20 trip, and then all of these announcements came out last night, so we felt good about our decision. Busy today trying to reschedule for September. Hopefully things will be more stable by then.


----------



## corgi_monster

2Gma said:


> This is EXACTLY what I feared when trying to make our decision whether to come yesterday...so glad I trusted my instincts.



I just want to reiterate that my post was 100% speculation and opinion. None of those things (except UH closing campuses) has actually happened.  (Can you feel the "yet" hanging in the air, though lol)


----------



## Lissa413

I’m just thankful to have found this board! The trip advisor boards have become a war zone with no real information. We booked a trip last minute over the weekend for next week after canceling our original vacation to Tokyo. We were excited for a few days but by the end of today I’m wishing we never booked. Now we’re torn. I want to cancel, husband insists it’s better to go now (he thinks travel could be more restricted by summer). I don’t want to arrive in Hawaii to angry residents hating us for going there and an empty resort with staff looking at us like we’re crazy.


----------



## corgi_monster

Lissa413 said:


> I’m just thankful to have found this board! The trip advisor boards have become a war zone with no real information. We booked a trip last minute over the weekend for next week after canceling our original vacation to Tokyo. We were excited for a few days but by the end of today I’m wishing we never booked. Now we’re torn. I want to cancel, husband insists it’s better to go now (he thinks travel could be more restricted by summer). I don’t want to arrive in Hawaii to angry residents hating us for going there and an empty resort with staff looking at us like we’re crazy.



If it were me, I’d wait a day before deciding to cancel.  Tomorrow (Friday) is the last day of school before spring break here in Hawaii and any system-wide, large-scale closures would likely be announced during tomorrow's news schedule.  

Local businesses spent today regrouping and strategizing after Trump's Wed. night news conference.  We should have a much better picture of what will and will not be closed sometime Friday afternoon. 

Aulani itself shouldn't be too empty next week due to Hawaii schools being on spring break.   For every angry resident, you will meet many more who are grateful for your tourist dollars.  Tourism is the biggest sector of our economy and many people are just as worried about their finances as they are covid-19.


----------



## Noah_t

Well our family just made the decision to postpone the trip.   Was supposed to arrive on Wednesday from Vancouver Canada but the situation has escalated so much in the last 24 hours it really felt like there was only one right decision.  Our airlines let us change our flight with no fees, the hotel we were going to stay in for a couple nights before Aulani let us cancel and lastly DVC member services (once I finally got though: one hour of repeatedly dialing then 1.5 hours on hold) was amazing.  They put all our points back into their use year, even the borrowed ones will go back.  These are the things people remember and it's another reason I don't mind paying that Disney premium.   We are all pretty bummed out but there's also a lot of relief too.  It's a fluid situation and staying home right now seems to be the safest course.   Hope everyone is doing good and educating yourself seems to be very important right now.  I usually consider myself agnostic but I really like the sentiment so will be using it as it feels right,  God bless everyone.


----------



## dachsie

rocketriter said:


> Cold viruses don't kill 5% of the people who catch a cold. Yes, there's plenty of panic around Covid. But pretending there's no issue isn't a good approach either.


And the virus itself is not what is killing people - its the pneumonia people get with it, just like what happens with the flu.  And for the average person, it is will not be bad, its the elderly and those with underlying health conditions who are at risk.  I have most likely been exposed to it I found out yesterday at work by a patient.  Should get confirmation today.  I have asthma and diabetes so I am at risk.  And yes, I am pretty scared but only because I have those conditions.  If you are a healthy adult, it will manifest like a cold for you.  For me, it could be more serious if I contract it.


----------



## varkgirl

We are supposed to go tomorrow for a week long stay... yesterday we were 100% sure we were still going... today feeling less confident. Planning to call when they open to see what's happening there...


----------



## Lilsia

varkgirl said:


> We are supposed to go tomorrow for a week long stay... yesterday we were 100% sure we were still going... today feeling less confident. Planning to call when they open to see what's happening there...



I could be wrong, but I am thinking that unless something drastic happens, Aulani will stay open. Even the resorts at WDW are still open, just not the parks. Aulani is not like the parks in that there are so many less people. And Hawaii depends so much on tourist money that they will close as a last resort. As of yesterday, there are only 2 cases of the virus in the state. That is extremely low. Keeping my fingers crossed that this burns itself out quickly.


----------



## varkgirl

Lilsia said:


> I could be wrong, but I am thinking that unless something drastic happens, Aulani will stay open. Even the resorts at WDW are still open, just not the parks. Aulani is not like the parks in that there are so many less people. And Hawaii depends so much on tourist money that they will close as a last resort. As of yesterday, there are only 2 cases of the virus in the state. That is extremely low. Keeping my fingers crossed that this burns itself out quickly.



I hope so...


----------



## hilarys

Noah_t said:


> Well our family just made the decision to postpone the trip.   Was supposed to arrive on Wednesday from Vancouver Canada but the situation has escalated so much in the last 24 hours it really felt like there was only one right decision.  Our airlines let us change our flight with no fees, the hotel we were going to stay in for a couple nights before Aulani let us cancel and lastly DVC member services (once I finally got though: one hour of repeatedly dialing then 1.5 hours on hold) was amazing.  They put all our points back into their use year, even the borrowed ones will go back.  These are the things people remember and it's another reason I don't mind paying that Disney premium.   We are all pretty bummed out but there's also a lot of relief too.  It's a fluid situation and staying home right now seems to be the safest course.   Hope everyone is doing good and educating yourself seems to be very important right now.  I usually consider myself agnostic but I really like the sentiment so will be using it as it feels right,  God bless everyone.


I am glad to hear that member services was flexible with you - our trip is scheduled for the week before Easter and based on how things are now, my company is highly discouraging any commercial air travel.  We have a Sept use year, so I was really worried about points going into holding - we would lose some points likely (2018 points that were banked into 2019), but at least they would hopefully allow us to bank the 2019 points rather than going into holding.  Our flights are booked on United and Hawaiian on a variety of points and $.  Did your airlines refund or just give you future credit?


----------



## varkgirl

On the phone with them now after several attempts with busy signals or no signal...

The phone is VERY crackly and it is hard to hear the person on the other end. I am guessing from the amount of call volume?

They say they are "operating as normal at this point..."


----------



## PCMama

So Im a resident in Hawaii. Local Costco is a madhouse as was Sams Club last night. Fresh groceries have been fine in supply so far but canned goods, rice and toilet paper are hard to come by. Only 2 known cases so far but testing here has not been readily available. There have been 2 known cases of visitors testing positive after returning homem.  One of the two Hawaii resident cases involved a elderly man who flew home from seattle on Mar 4th who was initially denied the test but it now in ICU.the second is a passenger who flew home after getting off the Grand Princess.I personally know people with symptoms self monitoring but not being given access to the test so that 2 cases number is questionable. Decision to come is yours but I wouldn't say that out official count is real.

I personally am staying away from tourist areas


----------



## Noah_t

hilarys said:


> I am glad to hear that member services was flexible with you - our trip is scheduled for the week before Easter and based on how things are now, my company is highly discouraging any commercial air travel.  We have a Sept use year, so I was really worried about points going into holding - we would lose some points likely (2018 points that were banked into 2019), but at least they would hopefully allow us to bank the 2019 points rather than going into holding.  Our flights are booked on United and Hawaiian on a variety of points and $.  Did your airlines refund or just give you future credit?


Future Credit that has to be used by the end of 2020.   The only reason I am not still home in bed weeping is knowing I am going next November, hopefully ....


----------



## Andyman33

i had a dvc membership - i would definitely be in the window of going into holding points - i just modified the reservation to october and the computer let me do it - just as an fyi to dvc people that don't want to call


----------



## Andyman33

the other family that we were meeting did go yesterday - and are having a lovely time. business as usual at the resort though he said pretty empty there today but plane was full when they went yesterday


----------



## corgi_monster

My family took a drive through Waikiki last night to help the baby fall asleep.  It was business as usual and there were moderate crowds.  Restaurants, shops, bars, etc. were all open and some like Marugame still had a line out the door.  You could probably stay 6ft away from other people except at crosswalk intersections and near street performers.  

There were Asian tourists, but significantly less than I'm used to seeing.  Below are pictures my husband snapped at about 8pm last (Thursday) night.  To my knowledge, there were no special events that would alter the crowd level.

Also, I've been checking local hotel for kamaaina discounts and the March deals have been lackluster, even at the hotels that are marketing staycations.  That's a good indication the hotels aren't hurting too badly yet.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

getting covid 19 isn't what should worry most people.  the vulnerable high risk groups yes...worry about the virus itself.  for everyone else, the threat is the very real possibility of hospitals being overwhelmed.  look at China and how many of their doctors and nurses have been affected just from treating covid 19 patients...every doctor/nurse infected means one less available to treat those patients and others...for 2 weeks or more.

if enough get sick, and covid 19 patients continue to roll in to hospitals or other health care locations, people who might just get the sniffles from covid 19 may find that getting treatment for a broken arm, preventive surgery, biopsies for cancer and other such things may be delayed and could cause future/immediate complications.

the mass closures/postponements aren't about stopping the spread (far too late for that) they're about slowing it (and preventing a single area from being overwhelmed) so that healthcare as a whole doesn't collapse temporarily putting everyone at far greater risk for everything.

if covid 19 itself were that deadly for everyone, it would be time for everyone to lock themselves up in their homes for 3 weeks.  but since its just about slowing the spread...just avoid super crowded indoor gatherings, and take normal anti-flu hygiene precautions seems to be good enough.

if anything does need to be handled radically different from the regular flu it would be to take extreme precautions when visiting the elderly or hospital patients (this is where you really need one of those n95+ masks)

for hawaii vacations, it likely means pearl harbor, museums, diamond head (to avoid possibly having to evac people from the trail), and perhaps hanauma bay may get shut down or have limits imposed on visitor admissions.  conventions held in the convention center probably should be ordered closed by the state...but the chances that they'll do that are very slim...so contact the convention runners and be prepared for a possible literal last minute cancel.

as far as impacts to aulani itself...they may cancel/change their buffets to table service...or perhaps handle it like ohana at wdw (servers bring you food rather than you get it yourself).  pools...I haven't seen anything about the virus being able to survive chlorinated water...but it seems like a fairly low possibility...still gotta worry about kids peeing in the pool tho.


----------



## Lilsia

PCMama said:


> So Im a resident in Hawaii. Local Costco is a madhouse as was Sams Club last night. Fresh groceries have been fine in supply so far but canned goods, rice and toilet paper are hard to come by. Only 2 known cases so far but testing here has not been readily available. There have been 2 known cases of visitors testing positive after returning homem.  One of the two Hawaii resident cases involved a elderly man who flew home from seattle on Mar 4th who was initially denied the test but it now in ICU.the second is a passenger who flew home after getting off the Grand Princess.I personally know people with symptoms self monitoring but not being given access to the test so that 2 cases number is questionable. Decision to come is yours but I wouldn't say that out official count is real.
> 
> I personally am staying away from tourist areas



It's the same in Nebraska. The stores are packed today because they announced yesterday to close schools for a week. No toilet paper to be found anywhere. That and canned veggies and canned soup. It is really weird what people are buying and it depends on what store you go to. All liquid hand soap is gone from Walmart but there are still all of the bar soap. I guess people have forgotten that there is soap out there other then the liquid pump. LOL


----------



## corgi_monster

PCMama said:


> So Im a resident in Hawaii. Local Costco is a madhouse as was Sams Club last night. Fresh groceries have been fine in supply so far but canned goods, rice and toilet paper are hard to come by. Only 2 known cases so far but testing here has not been readily available. There have been 2 known cases of visitors testing positive after returning homem.  One of the two Hawaii resident cases involved a elderly man who flew home from seattle on Mar 4th who was initially denied the test but it now in ICU.the second is a passenger who flew home after getting off the Grand Princess.I personally know people with symptoms self monitoring but not being given access to the test so that 2 cases number is questionable. Decision to come is yours but I wouldn't say that out official count is real.
> 
> I personally am staying away from tourist areas



I agree that our official count is severely depressed.

Sams Club in town was empty last night around 7pm, but I haven't even bothered trying to go to Costco since the Feb. 26th raid on TP.

If you need TP there's a FB group called Hawaii Toilet Paper Patrol


----------



## Sepo

Good posts all. Once testing rolls out, the reported numbers will climb drastically; hopefully people will keep this in perspective (we simply weren’t testing before).

Sensible careful measures will win the day. The airplane bathroom is a bit of a trouble spot.

if there were to be a TP shortage etc, that could be a bit of a dampener.


----------



## corgi_monster

Polynesian Cultural Center just announced they will be closed through the end of March.


----------



## cgattis

@corgi_monster @dachsie...stay safe!!!  Thinking of you guys.  Scary to be on an island in these situations.


----------



## corgi_monster

Thank you, @cgattis!  I hope everything is under control in your neck of the woods, too.


----------



## plasmo

corgi_monster said:


> Polynesian Cultural Center just announced they will be closed through the end of March.


As long as they don't close the beach, i'm good...


----------



## dreamit

We’ve been at Aulani since 3/3, leaving tomorrow afternoon. We’re still seeing lots of new people arriving at the resort for the start of their vacations. It still seems business as usual with a few minor exceptions. I saw them disinfecting the elevators today, some cast members are wearing gloves, and they’re regularly disinfecting store counters. We’ve been all over the island during our trip, including Pearl Harbor and a number of hikes and excursions. Almost everything we’ve done has been outdoors which is less concerning than being in a crowd indoors. Honestly, the only time I felt we were in close quarters with others was in line at Matsumoto’s. We’ve had no worries while here, but will again be cautious at the airport and on the plane ride home. I feel like our risk of catching the virus is greater at home (MN).


----------



## Sepo

dreamit said:


> We’ve been at Aulani since 3/3, leaving tomorrow afternoon. We’re still seeing lots of new people arriving at the resort for the start of their vacations. It still seems business as usual with a few minor exceptions. I saw them disinfecting the elevators today, some cast members are wearing gloves, and they’re regularly disinfecting store counters. We’ve been all over the island during our trip, including Pearl Harbor and a number of hikes and excursions. Almost everything we’ve done has been outdoors which is less concerning than being in a crowd indoors. Honestly, the only time I felt we were in close quarters with others was in line at Matsumoto’s. We’ve had no worries while here, but will again be cautious at the airport and on the plane ride home. I feel like our risk of catching the virus is greater at home (MN).



Makes sense. Based on the flatten-the-curve mission (to not overwhelm the healthcare system) that we are all part of nationally, the outdoor hiking etc that we are planning for should be within bounds.  We’re still scheduled tentatively for week after next. How is the pool situation? The chlorine is a mitigator but the food court and counters and maybe slide area gives a bit of pause.


----------



## dachsie

cgattis said:


> @corgi_monster @dachsie...stay safe!!!  Thinking of you guys.  Scary to be on an island in these situations.


Thank you @cgattis   I am in TX and work at a large medical center.  What I am also scared of is that I see mostly elderly patients.  So far I am ok.


----------



## corgi_monster

Sepo said:


> How is the pool situation?  The chlorine is a mitigator but the food court and counters and maybe slide area gives a bit of pause.



Most of the pool areas are large enough to practice social distancing, especially since hotel occupancy will likely be down.  The only pool I've ever seen uncomfortably crowded is the infinity pool overlooking the ocean at sunset hour.  Even if all the chairs are taken by towels, bags, etc. you'll rarely see them heavily occupied by actual people . . . but that's a whole 'nother issue.

The slide gets crowded and there is a line, but people can't stand too close together while holding those gigantic yellow tubes.  

Food:

Makahiki is a buffet so . . . yeah, lol.  I've felt claustrophobic in that restaurant because the chairs are incredibly close together, similar to how they are arranged at WDW character meals.  

Tables at Ama Ama are  spread out and the restaurant is open-air.

There are tables and chairs set up outside the QS area but there's a lot of foot traffic passing by those table and it was a no-go for me even during "normal" times.  The baked goods are in a case, but it's self-serve.  The vast majority of grab-and-go foods (sandwiches, yogurt, fruit salad) are sealed.  The entrees, pizzas, and fresh food are prepared in an area that is off-limits, and I believe out of sight, to the public.  

There is an outdoor seating area just above Mama's Snack Shop and we found this to be the quietest area to sit down and enjoy our food. 

Pool bar dining area is outdoors with comfortable spacing between tables.  

You can also order food from your lounge chair and eat at the pool.


----------



## beachbunny

My sister is an ER doctor in Hawaii.  She has been trying for weeks to get her patients tested, but the state has refused to do any testing - even patients who have high fever, cough, and have been to Wuhan and other Asia hot spots.  As of the end of last week, the State had only done 32 tests.  No testing, no positives.  Why would Hawaii kill the golden goose?


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

while the state government definitely has issues (fake missile alert...mauna kea...lots and lots of other smaller things...), the lack of testing isn't unique to hawaii...there isn't a single state where you'd find doctors that are happy with how much testing that gets done.

some of it's supply (lack of test kits that work), some is red tape (only fed labs allowed to test...then they let state labs test...and now finally private company labs can test too)...none of it is good, hopefully it gets better soon.


----------



## beachbunny

We've gone from two confirmed cases on Friday to six on Saturday.  It's just the tip of the iceberg. We'll hear about a lot more cases now that doctors here are able to order private testing.


----------



## teawar

We are “supposed”  to fly out this Friday, March 20, spend the night in San Jose, CA and head to Oahu on a Saturday morning flight. I’m an educator in Alabama and the state just closed all K12 schools from March 16-April 6 due to “state of emergency”. Our state is behind with testing for coved-19, so all of it is just hitting the fan.  We have not canceled our Trip yet, because everything is refundable for flights, we are staying on DVC points, and we are currently out zero dollars for rental car. We would need to cancel our reservations for the luau at Aulani.

 I have a few concerns with moving forward with the trip: A: the unknown factor of “traveling into the unknown”; B: will we get to Aulani and most of the activities are shuttered?  C: will there be a travel ban, and we will have to scramble to get off the island? D: will we be fine traveling, but infect others? E: if I travel, will my school district require me to self-quarantine? F: all of the above.

I have friends/family that work in healthcare here, and their thoughts are all over the place in regards to covid-19.

Im sure a lot of people are in the same boat as my family. Selfishly, I’ve been looking forward to this trip for 7 months! We are looking at moving it, but I’m not sure if we will find ourselves in the same situation later. It’s the not knowing that is driving me crazy.


----------



## Sepo

Hi. Just summing up some good info on earlier posts from this thread. Several healthcare people on this thread (I myself am a physician and on several work-related chats w colleagues directly on the front lines including intensivists).

#1 As most heard, our efforts are about curve flattening: not to overwhelm the healthcare system. This is the most true statement.

#2 Absolutely. The cases we finally (!) suspected will start to be known. The biggest failure was the perception to the public that’s there were only 15 or 100 or 1000 cases etc. This was bc of the extreme low testing and denials of testing. What should have happened was folks should have been given “possible” and “presumptive” diagnoses when not terribly sick and sequestered at home thereafter. Instead, many who visited healthcare with fever and aches were falsely led to believe they were in the clear and sometimes returned to normal activity. It’s in the past.

#3 What we are now doing is finally sensible. But it should not lead to panic. Just awareness and preparation.The actual numbers are almost certainly in the tens of thousands (based on epidemiological models) and could even hit the millions; South Korea tests 10-20K a day and now estimates based on asymptomatic/low carriers and their stats that perhaps the mortality could be as low as 0.6 (1/10th the previous).But if we crest at 1 million over 6 months that is far far better than cresting at 50 million over 3 months.  This is the perspective needed.

#4 We know who is most at risk. Those populations need to be seriously addressed to try to avoid this exposure. The rest of us will continue sensible measures.

I hope this email’s tone is not paternalistic. I am only trying to offer perspective. There will be a new normal for 6-15 months but the goal is to slow it and protect and care for those who need it.There are many “normal” things we can still do.


----------



## Sepo

teawar said:


> I have a few concerns with moving forward with the trip: A: the unknown factor of “traveling into the unknown”; B: will we get to Aulani and most of the activities are shuttered?  C: will there be a travel ban, and we will have to scramble to get off the island? D: will we be fine traveling, but infect others? E: if I travel, will my school district require me to self-quarantine? F: all of the above.
> 
> I



#C - this is what we are also most concerned about. It will depend on people’s reactions to this coming week to the “new” cases that will finally be confirmed.

#B - the pool potentially shutting down would be the biggest bummer. We hike a fair amount so that could be a temporizing factor.

#D, E - people seem to report extreme care on planes. One person wrote they were inhaling hand sanitizer in the aisles. The equation I run in my head is whether it is more likely I will get exposed here or doing outdoor activities there. Thus far, I do not see a higher risk to my family there than here.


----------



## plasmo

teawar said:


> We are “supposed”  to fly out this Friday, March 20, spend the night in San Jose, CA and head to Oahu on a Saturday morning flight. I’m an educator in Alabama and the state just closed all K12 schools from March 16-April 6 due to “state of emergency”. Our state is behind with testing for coved-19, so all of it is just hitting the fan.  We have not canceled our Trip yet, because everything is refundable for flights, we are staying on DVC points, and we are currently out zero dollars for rental car. We would need to cancel our reservations for the luau at Aulani.
> 
> I have a few concerns with moving forward with the trip: A: the unknown factor of “traveling into the unknown”; B: will we get to Aulani and most of the activities are shuttered?  C: will there be a travel ban, and we will have to scramble to get off the island? D: will we be fine traveling, but infect others? E: if I travel, will my school district require me to self-quarantine? F: all of the above.
> 
> I have friends/family that work in healthcare here, and their thoughts are all over the place in regards to covid-19.
> 
> Im sure a lot of people are in the same boat as my family. Selfishly, I’ve been looking forward to this trip for 7 months! We are looking at moving it, but I’m not sure if we will find ourselves in the same situation later. It’s the not knowing that is driving me crazy.



We are in exact same situation and dates with you, just a couple days behind you in your schedule.  Haven't rented a car yet, but i'm sure we shouldn't have a problem getting one last minute.
Here's info on the last two HI cases:  https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...ositive-coronavirus-county-officials-confirm/
I applaud how detailed the press briefing is (compared to ours where details are completely left out) on locations and who these patients came in contact with, to help ease fears with the public.


----------



## Sepo

For what it’s worth, tickets to Hawaii shot up in price the last 24 hours from here. Over $200 more per seat since yesterday morning.

also, yesterday I got a great deal with Hertz. They are usually most expensive. Got even better pricing than Costco. Hertz has a lot of corporate business that may have diminished. Check them out too for sure.


----------



## Sepo

I have to vent for a moment:

This federal screening fiasco at the airports is so wrongheaded. We are past the detecting phase; that was last month. We are in the containment and “slowing” phase. This means distancing. Crowding thousands of people together to find 1 of 100 max is counterproductive when you may be exposing hundreds more to that one. Face-plant.


----------



## CarolynFH

Sepo said:


> I have to vent for a moment:
> 
> This federal screening fiasco at the airports is so wrongheaded. We are past the detecting phase; that was last month. We are in the containment and “slowing” phase. This means distancing. Crowding thousands of people together to find 1 of 100 max is counterproductive when you may be exposing hundreds more to that one. Face-plant.


I agree with this and your other comments this morning. Unfortunately those making the decisions on what to do have not been listening to the right advisors.


----------



## disneygirl777

teawar said:


> We are “supposed”  to fly out this Friday, March 20, spend the night in San Jose, CA and head to Oahu on a Saturday morning flight. I’m an educator in Alabama and the state just closed all K12 schools from March 16-April 6 due to “state of emergency”. Our state is behind with testing for coved-19, so all of it is just hitting the fan.  We have not canceled our Trip yet, because everything is refundable for flights, we are staying on DVC points, and we are currently out zero dollars for rental car. We would need to cancel our reservations for the luau at Aulani.
> 
> I have a few concerns with moving forward with the trip: A: the unknown factor of “traveling into the unknown”; B: will we get to Aulani and most of the activities are shuttered?  C: will there be a travel ban, and we will have to scramble to get off the island? D: will we be fine traveling, but infect others? E: if I travel, will my school district require me to self-quarantine? F: all of the above.
> 
> I have friends/family that work in healthcare here, and their thoughts are all over the place in regards to covid-19.
> 
> Im sure a lot of people are in the same boat as my family. Selfishly, I’ve been looking forward to this trip for 7 months! We are looking at moving it, but I’m not sure if we will find ourselves in the same situation later. It’s the not knowing that is driving me crazy.


 
I was in the exact situation as you with nearly the same concerns. We were planning on flying to Maui on the 27th, but have rescheduled for September.  Before we rescheduled we were all insanely stressed at the thought of sitting here for 2+ weeks not knowing if our vacation was still going to be able to proceed, wondering every day if something would be closed or restricted the next.  I start a new job on April 6th and could not risk potential quarantines, whether I got sick there and quarantined or the US quarantined travelers coming back from Hawaii if the situation there blew up in the meantime.  I also didn't want my Hawaiian vacation to be tense and be on edge the whole time wondering what was going to happen next.  We enjoy going to Hawaii and talking to others at the pool, eating at our fave restaurants, having a relaxed time, and with this anxiety and social distancing, this stuff won't be the same. Who knows if our fave restaurants would still be open when we got there, or if activities would be cancelled.  We did call our resort and they said right now it's business as usual, but they were looking at it potentially changing day-to-day depending on the situation. Last thing I'd want is to get there and wind up with activities cancelled and the pool closed.  However right now this doesn't seem to be the case.  I have a friend on Oahu right now and she said other than the grocery stores, it's all pretty normal.  I think for you you just have to weigh the benefits vs risks and if you can deal with the risks if the worst happens.  

Your feelings aren't selfish and nobody should be making you feel like they are.  I hate the people who are out there shaming others for caring about their personal lives being affected, because this is completely normal and okay.   Ultimately you're the only one who can make the decision on your trip. If you go have a great time and if not, Aulani will always be there in the future.  I'm not a DVC member so I'm not sure how the points work, but even going in a few months when the situation cools down a bit and we learn what's going to happen and how to proceed with our lives around it may be less stressful for all if you can reschedule.  I honestly think the worst part of this is the sitting and waiting to see what's going to happen.  Best of luck with your decision and I hope everything works either way


----------



## beachbunny

The state is closing down...slowly.  So far, some city and county of Honolulu government workers (which covers all of Oahu) are staying home. Colleges and private schools will most likely be shut down after spring break.

There have been more than a few cases of confirmed cases of coronavirus after returning home from vacation in Hawaii. The most recent case was reported today - Colorado. My doctor sister is positive that there is already community transmission here.


----------



## Sepo

beachbunny said:


> The state is closing down...slowly.  So far, some city and county of Honolulu government workers (which covers all of Oahu) are staying home. Colleges and private schools will most likely be shut down after spring break.
> 
> There have been more than a few cases of confirmed cases of coronavirus after returning home from vacation in Hawaii. The most recent case was reported today - Colorado. My doctor sister is positive that there is already community transmission here.



For certain. Can only slow it.


----------



## beachbunny

7th case just confirmed in Hawaii.  We've gone from 2 confirmed cases on Friday to 7 on Sunday.  Doctors are finally being allowed to do private testing so the numbers are sure to go up fast in the coming week.

We are an international petrie dish.  We still have thousands of tourists from Japan and Korea.  

Public schools have just extended spring break to the end of the month.


----------



## Grom

Please don’t come to Hawai`i. We have kūpuna that can’t be socially distanced from `Ohana. ALL of the COVID-19 cases here have been travel-related. Tourism lobbyists are lying about Hawai’i needing the revenue. We’ll be fine if you stay away. If you decide to come anyway, don’t be upset if you get stink-eye from locals.


----------



## corgi_monster

I think it’s time to cancel as well.  With public school closing past spring break, the shut down of businesses and services is progressing rapidly now.  Even if you do decide to visit, you're experience will likely be significantly diminished.  

I just got an email from my alma matter saying campus is closed effective tomorrow.  This is a school that told us to go upstairs (not home) during a tsunami warning and suck it up because school is important.  SAT’s trump safety  Despite being on the ala wai canal, across from Waikiki, we were open while schools on the mountain were closed


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

nursing homes in hawaii are all following national guidelines (by monday at the latest I believe).  there are also quite a few people here who believe that its already here (with the lack of any community spread cases probably due to lack of testing...only 32 tests having been done...no where near enough).  while it is possible that there hasn't been any community spread...as more and more information gets released it seems less plausible.

cdc only recommending no getherings of 50+ for 8 weeks is worrying both for its duration...and the part where its not a requirement and only a recommendation.

based on that there could be a ton of closures announced on monday...but since its a recommendation...theres no real way to know what will/won't close...or when they might make a decision to close if they don't do so on monday.

the tourism lobbyists aren't necessarily lying (exagerating a bit is almost a guarantee tho).  and while short term things won't go completely belly up...if this lasts long enough there can/will be long lasting impacts.  economies are very odd things...particularly with the way the stock markets place value on perceived growth rather than actual performance, and how dependent many companies are on those valuations to continue operating...things could get very very weird.

depending on how things go...if the virus is mostly mitigated (as far as fatalities). but the world enters a global depression...there may end up being more fatalities overall...but theres a ton of what ifs, and unknowns...and it could simply end up being that when this ends in 2 months or so (hopefully less)...people go back to work, or on vacations and spend more money (2 extra months to save) and everything quickly goes back to normal.


----------



## plasmo

Disney just closed all hotels from March 20.
I don’t know if this includes Aulani but unfortunately this is escalating too quickly prior to our departure next week so I have low expectations that our trip will happen.

https://dapsmagic.com/2020/03/disne...-resort-hotels/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## kyton

Ala Moana is reducing its trading hours hugely, Hawaiian Airlines will be cancelling all flights to and from Australia - please rethink travelling.

You may not be sick but you may carry the bug to the islands - and from another island nation (Australia) we need to try and reduce the risk to minimise hospital numbers. Australia introduced mandatory 14 day isolations to EVERY person entering our borders - both visitors and residents - with massive fines for anyone caught breaking this law. Hawaii is so removed from the mainland I can see the worry would be the same should it become a huge influx in cases.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

so far aulani appears to be staying open with adjustments to policies/practices...who knows how long that will last tho.  monday should see a ton more closures and other updates as local governments would have had a bit more time to digest the cdc's latest recommendations.  dominos could start falling rapidly as the week progresses...so not much else to do but wait and see...as policy updates seem to be coming far faster than the ability to implement them.


----------



## Grom

Hawai`i already suffers from overtourism- both the Chamber of Commerce and Visitors Bureau here are struggling with excessive numbers of visitors, even without pandemic. Please don’t come. If you’re into reading, try _Tourism Impacts West Maui _to understand this long-standing situation; there are many ways that Oahu illustrates a negative outcome.


----------



## corgi_monster

plasmo said:


> Disney just closed all hotels from March 20.
> I don’t know if this includes Aulani but unfortunately this is escalating too quickly prior to our departure next week so I have low expectations that our trip will happen.
> 
> https://dapsmagic.com/2020/03/disne...-resort-hotels/amp/?__twitter_impression=true



I just got a promotional email from Aulani at 5am this morning.  They're trying to drum up some local business. I would assume this means the resort is planning to stay open for now.

However, even if the resort stays open for the entire duration of your trip, be prepared for your vacation experience to be impacted by store and restaurant closures, service interruptions as people take leave to care for their children (schools closed until end of month), and that Hawaii may seal off the island at anytime.  There are a lot of locals calling for the governor to suspend all air traffic to the islands.  As of this moment, the governor made it clear that cutting off air traffic is not a viable option.  However, this situation has evolved too rapidly for anyone to predict what may actually happen.

People in Hawaii are TENSE and ANXIOUS right now.

ETA:  Governor stated he does not have the authority to shut down the airport.  He decision would have to come from the federal level.


----------



## traderginger

My post from DVC Fan FB page:

An update on Aulani after a weekend stay: Business as usual, with minor exceptions.

2 nights spent for a staycation (military stationed on island) and engaged with as many CM as possible. These are observations based on normally visiting 1-2x a month just to pin trade and snack. Here are the takeaways.

-Character meet/greets for Moana limited/removed as the only face character, a prevention of risk. All others seem normal as they can be cleaned.
-Luau interactive events/crafts are now demonstrations only with no hands on portion. No word on further luau reductions.
-Presence of gloves across CMs, but not so much you would notice.
-Sanitizer stations added at a few locations, hard to notice.
-Many CM call outs over the weekend across all departments. Staff was short and supervisors were seen manning lower positions.
-CM stated a Monday meeting on protocol would be covering potential impacts of any future decisions.
-Guests were NOT acting in any way to imply a global pandemic had affected their decision making. Felt like a normal weekend day, especially building towards Sunday check-ins for spring break this weekend, mostly island locals.
-No changes to buffet, table service, or quick service dining execution.

Opinion/prediction:
-With Hawaii spring break extended (as of Sunday) and now ~7 cases across the islands combined with latest CDC recommendation for 50+ person events to be avoided, Aulani is a prime target to be limited/closed. Other Hawaii mainstream locations (PCC, Ala Moana mall, Symphony) are scaling down quickly.
-Aulani without the pools open could survive the occupancy hit, but the luau and Auntie's beach house could be at risk to make it more than just a hotel.
-I would manage expectations and have your plan B ready.
Let me know if you have any specific questions!


----------



## beachbunny

8th positive confirmed.  She's an employee at Kualoa Ranch, a popular tourist destination.  They're closing down for now.


----------



## traderginger

beachbunny said:


> 8th positive confirmed.  She's an employee at Kualoa Ranch, a popular tourist destination.  They're closing down for now.


Bigger deal is that this appears to be first case of community spread vice travel related like the first seven. This was a milestone the state had not reached yet compared to the mainland. 
https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...no-travel-history-tests-positive-coronavirus/


----------



## Sepo

Based on epidemiological models expect the actual number of cases anywhere to be 100X whatever is confirmed to date with the low testing. While scary this also supports the more recent data from Asia (especially South Korea) that the mortality is about 10X lower than first thought (because there are so many carriers).


----------



## beachbunny

Sepo said:


> Based on epidemiological models expect the actual number of cases anywhere to be 100X whatever is confirmed to date with the low testing. While scary this also supports the more recent data from Asia (especially South Korea) that the mortality is about 10X lower than first thought (because there are so many carriers).



Exactly what my sister has been saying.  FYI, we're up to 10 now - that's 8 more than three days ago.  She said they're out of beds in her ER and people are waiting up to 24 hours to be treated.  It's only going to get worse.  Stay home.


----------



## beachbunny

Hanauma Bay has just been closed until the end of April.


----------



## CoachMcGuirk

With great sadness, we will be canceling our trip scheduled to arrive this Friday, hopefully we will make our first trip to Aulani soon once things get back to life as normal.


----------



## Marc A.

CoachMcGuirk said:


> With great sadness, we will be canceling our trip scheduled to arrive this Friday, hopefully we will make our first trip to Aulani soon once things get back to life as normal.


Same boat(not literally) as you, just cancelled for Friday too.  DVC not being too kind with our points right now!!


----------



## CoachBobV

My wife and I were planning on leaving this Wednesday night for a two week vacation at Aulani and Maui. We were celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary and had planned the trip for close to two years. We decided to cancel this past Thursday and spent the day on the phone rescheduling things for the end of August, beginning of September. We are DVC members so rescheduling our stay through DVC was easy. On Maui we were renting a condo through Airbnb and our host was able to also switch our week with no penalties or fees whatsoever (Thank you Jeff). We cancelled our VIP Lau tickets(full refund), our scheduled couples massage and all our dinner reservations as well as a few excursions(Pearl Harbor for instance) with no issues. We had planned on renting a car on each island through local rental companies and called each to cancel....they were wonderful. The only issue besides the major disappointment was the airfare. We had booked multiple flights through "CheapOAir" and ended up having to pay a bunch of fees to reschedule our flights. It's a small price to pay in the grand scheme of things but still a pain. Note to everyone....don't ever use them!! Really hope and pray that things have at least calmed down by then. Stay safe everyone.....we'll all get through this...… Corona Strong!!


----------



## plasmo

Marc A. said:


> Same boat as you, just cancelled for Friday too.  DVC not being too kind with our points right now!!



Did DVC refund your points without putting them in Holding?


----------



## mimijudy1975

I'm sorry for your friends having to stay on the ship, but at least it's the best thing the Company can do to avoid potentially affecting others.


----------



## Marc A.

plasmo said:


> Did DVC refund your points without putting them in Holding?


yes but we borrowed points from 2020 into 2019 for Aulani and they are returning them into 2019.  August UY and we cannot travel before 7/31.  They had been putting them back from the UY they were borrowed from for other members


----------



## plasmo

So sad 
we just cancelled for next week.  Our DVC points were returned, and did not go into holding which is good.
Aulani is still open, but there is too much uncertainty.


----------



## jodybird511

I have a feeling that it's just a matter of time before Aulani closes, as it is the last resort open at this point. Also, as disappointing as it is, we must think of the greater good and also listen to and respect our fellow DISers who are local to Hawaii, and stay away for now.  Hoping our trip at the end of June will happen, but ready for it not to.


----------



## teawar

We just canceled our trip for March 20-28 and are trying to plan our next adventure. Maybe we will try for next spring break 2021. Way too far away!


----------



## dreamit

Marc A. said:


> yes but we borrowed points from 2020 into 2019 for Aulani and they are returning them into 2019.  August UY and we cannot travel before 7/31.  They had been putting them back from the UY they were borrowed from for other members


I read in another thread that this was happening with borrowed points but members were then able to call member services to get this adjusted (moving points back to the year from which they were borrowed). It’s worth a try.


----------



## beachbunny

All the big tourist attractions are closed:  Arizona Memorial, Hanauma Bay and Diamond Head.  Certain hiking trails are also closed:  Manoa Falls and Aihualama trail.  Malls have cut hours in half - and some stores and restaurants have shut down entirely. Two of the three branches of government (legislature, on hold, and judiciary, only hearing emergency matters) are shut down. The third is taking its sweet time, but will get there soon.


----------



## CarolynFH

dreamit said:


> I read in another thread that this was happening with borrowed points but members were then able to call member services to get this adjusted (moving points back to the year from which they were borrowed). It’s worth a try.


This was happening last week, but as of yesterday normal banking and borrowing policies are being applied. Sorry.


----------



## plasmo

GOVERNOR OF HAWAII ASKS VISITORS TO POSTPONE THEIR TRIPS TO HAWAII FOR THE NEXT 30 DAYS - KHON


----------



## CarolynFH

plasmo said:


> GOVERNOR OF HAWAII ASKS VISITORS TO POSTPONE THEIR TRIPS TO HAWAII FOR THE NEXT 30 DAYS - KHON


Bump. Also being reported on Hawaii News Now.


----------



## beachbunny

Everything including restaurants are closing.  Not the time to visit Hawaii.


----------



## TinkerBell406

Would Aulani stay open if all the restaurants on site are closed?


----------



## CaliAdventurer

Canceled our trip for April 4th last night after Governors statement.   Called DVC today and they will NOT put your points back to where they were borrowed as they did for all the others this past week.  I’d be fine with this if they had held to the contract from the start but they didn’t.  The answer for me was that I still had time to use them this year except that’s not really true and I already have WDW paid for October and ABD for Xmas.


----------



## Lperd

We just cancelled our trip starting next week as we are Canadian and have a travel advisory that all international travel should be avoided. We are DVC members and while they didn’t put our points in holding they will not relax banking dates so we may not be able to use before they expire. While we understand why DVC is doing this, we are disappointed they are not being flexible in this extraordinary situation.


----------



## Sepo

Has Aulani announced anything yet after the Governor’s speech. Restaurants I presume. Pool? Entire hotel timetable?


----------



## TinkerBell406

Sepo said:


> Has Aulani announced anything yet after the Governor’s speech. Restaurants I presume. Pool? Entire hotel timetable?


I called MS about an hour ago, and they haven't heard about any closures at Aulani...


----------



## Michiwhit

My first post... I am at Aulani now and everything is business as usual. Pool open, restaurants open, in fact we have a character breakfast this morning and I have not received any calls saying they are shutting down. Plenty of people here at the resort and still checking in


----------



## foodiddiedoo

My trip to Hawaii begins exactly 31 days from now.  I'm stressed since I rented vacation club points and I am worried that they won't be able to change our trip for us, or just tell me "you have to use it or lose it".


----------



## SonomaCountyDad

We were supposed to be there now.  Instead, we're under a shelter-in-place order for our county.  We had rented 230 points through a third party site.  We're working with them, but it seems as if that money is gone.


----------



## beachbunny

The state has started shutting down for the next month.  The governor has asked tourists to stay home.  For Hawaii, that's a billion dollar request.  We've put tens of thousands of jobs on the line to save lives.  I can confidently say that this decision was not taken lightly.  If you still choose to come, we can't stop you.  But if your hotel, attraction, restaurant, etc. closes while you are here or if you are put in quarantine, that's on you.  You've been given plenty of warning.


----------



## beachbunny

Starting Friday, no flights in or out of Kauai. I expect other islands to follow.


----------



## varkgirl

We are here now, leaving Sat. Our server at lunch at Ama AMA today told us tomorrow will be the last day for sit down restaurants. Counter service, poolside, and room service will remain. She said the resort will be at 40% capacity tomorrow.  

The spa called and said they will be closed effective Friday. (We had a massage booked)

We have a luau booked for Friday night but I am sure that’s going to be canceled. Haven’t heard yet though.

We tried snorkeling at rainbow reef this morning. We had our own masks but we did not want to put our mouths on the valves to inflate the vests. They wouldn’t let us in with uninflated vests so we left and got a refund...

Characters are still around. (Mickey, stitch, etc)

Pools, hot tubs, and lazy river are busy.


----------



## CarolynFH

beachbunny said:


> Starting Friday, no flights in or out of Kauai. I expect other islands to follow.


Yes, sounds like Kauai is closed to tourists - only “essential” flights.
https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...e-curfew-sweeping-effort-address-coronavirus/


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

varkgirl said:


> We are here now, leaving Sat. Our server at lunch at Ama AMA today told us tomorrow will be the last day for sit down restaurants. Counter service, poolside, and room service will remain. She said the resort will be at 40% capacity tomorrow.
> 
> The spa called and said they will be closed effective Friday. (We had a massage booked)
> 
> We have a luau booked for Friday night but I am sure that’s going to be canceled. Haven’t heard yet though.
> 
> We tried snorkeling at rainbow reef this morning. We had our own masks but we did not want to put our mouths on the valves to inflate the vests. They wouldn’t let us in with uninflated vests so we left and got a refund...
> 
> Characters are still around. (Mickey, stitch, etc)
> 
> Pools, hot tubs, and lazy river are busy.


I think you should try to get back to mainland if you can get a flight early tomorrow. Never know if the whole island shuts down before your departure. Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## corgi_monster

beachbunny said:


> Starting Friday, no flights in or out of Kauai. I expect other islands to follow.



I'm very curious to see what this is all about.  The official press release wording was:

Mayor Kawakami also stated that airline travel to and from the island of Kaua‘i be limited to essential needs only. “Until further notice, visitors should not be traveling to our island for recreational purposes,” emphasized the Mayor. “Kaua‘i is on vacation!” 

However, mayors do not have jurisdiction over airports so I think it's just slick wording.

There is talk of private vessels forming a barricade to prevent cruise ships from entering Honolulu Harbor . . . I'm wondering if Kauai is organizing a similar sort of grass roots movement to block tourists from coming.  Picket line?  Have airport workers call in sick?  People on Kauai used to sit on surfboards to block the Superferry so this wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## marx

beachbunny said:


> Starting Friday, no flights in or out of Kauai. I expect other islands to follow.





CarolynFH said:


> Yes, sounds like Kauai is closed to tourists - only “essential” flights.



The Mayor said: “Until further notice, visitors should not be traveling to our island for recreational purposes, Kauai is on vacation.”   The key words are 'should not'.  There is no ban.  A quick check on flights shows plenty of availability to book.

That said, IMO, there should be some sort of domestic travel restrictions put in place on a federal level (not just to Hawaii).


----------



## Sepo

Yes. We finally cancelled too. Even though my family intended to continue reasonable distancing measures, I cannot argue that tourism in general promotes unhealthy close quarters.

I fundamentally disagree with much of how this epidemic is being portrayed. Once we were into February we were way past stopping anything. The new strategy could only be behavioral to *slow* it and allow the system to not be overwhelmed.

Still, if this is what it takes for people to effectively social-distance then it will be good. We must continue to *slow* it.

I strongly believe that Hawaii already has widespread community spread, along with very much of the rest of the country. The South Korean statistics are the most valid with regard to the accuracy of morbidity, mortality, and widespread extrapolation.

All the cases we are learning about this week are from the last 2 weeks’ exposures. For every confirmed case (we know the very high bar that is required to get tested), there are an immense number of untested positives. Also the R0 (R-naught), the measure of transmissibility, is believed to be very high. Combined with a high low-symptom rate, that’s a bad recipe.

I think it was wrong to portray the notion that the first 2 cases were only recently brought back from the mainland. Those were the first two *confirmed* cases based on very hard to get testing when testing was finally available. The anti-tourist vitriol (eta: not on this site) makes me sad. But I think it also comes from fear understandably.


----------



## beachbunny

marx said:


> The Mayor said: “Until further notice, visitors should not be traveling to our island for recreational purposes, Kauai is on vacation.”   The key words are 'should not'.  There is no ban.  A quick check on flights shows plenty of availability to book.
> 
> That said, IMO, there should be some sort of domestic travel restrictions put in place on a federal level (not just to Hawaii).



If you want to be exact, the mayor doesn't have the power to stop you from going to Kauai.  That's the airlines and the FAA.  And there are lots of seats because not even the locals are traveling now. We're listening to our local government.  What a mayor can do is institute a mandatory curfew and that's what he's done.  What will it take to get through to some people?    

Oahu is closing its restaurants to all except take out starting Friday.  That means Aulani too.  That's an ORDER by Oahu's mayor.


----------



## beachbunny

Sepo said:


> Yes. We finally canceled too. Even though my family intended to continue reasonable distancing measures, I cannot argue that tourism in general promotes unhealthy close quarters.
> 
> I fundamentally disagree with much of how this epidemic is being portrayed. Once we were into February we were way past stopping anything. The new strategy could only be behavioral to *slow* it and allow the system to not be overwhelmed.
> 
> Still, if this is what it takes for people to effectively social-distance then it will be good. We must continue to *slow* it.
> 
> I strongly believe that Hawaii already has widespread community spread, along with very much of the rest of the country. The South Korean statistics are the most valid with regard to the accuracy of morbidity, mortality, and widespread extrapolation.
> 
> All the cases we are learning about this week are from the last 2 weeks’ exposures. For every confirmed case (we know the very high bar that is required to get tested), there are an immense number of untested positives. Also the R0 (R-naught), the measure of transmissibility, is believed to be very high. Combined with a high low-symptom rate, that’s a bad recipe.
> 
> I think it was wrong to portray the notion that the first 2 cases were only recently brought back from the mainland. Those were the first two *confirmed* cases based on very hard to get testing when testing was finally available. The anti-tourist vitriol makes me sad. But I think it also comes from fear understandably.



I'm totally not anti-tourist. Due to our lack of economic diversification, that's our state's bread and butter.   I just think now is a time to take a short break.  I have family members who will be on the front lines when this hits Hawaii hard and we all know that's coming.  We're up to 16 cases and they're still trying to make it sound like they're all from travel/tourist contact.  You are correct and there are probably many more with community transmission already.


----------



## Sepo

beachbunny said:


> I'm totally not anti-tourist. Due to our lack of economic diversification, that's our state's bread and butter.   I just think now is a time to take a short break.  I have family members who will be on the front lines when this hits Hawaii hard and we all know that's coming.  We're up to 16 cases and they're still trying to make it sound like they're all from travel/tourist contact.  You are correct and there are probably many more with community transmission already.


Oh yes I knew that. I meant on twitter and social media, where’d I’d been following the news there further. Not here at all. Sorry if that’s what I sounded like. I’ll edit.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

this could be close to a worse case scenario for hawaii tourism...unless the governor steps up and actually does something soon...however it seems likely that just like every previous time...the governor of hawaii will play chicken with a potential disaster...he did it with a cat 5 hurricane...he's doing it again now...and when he finally acts it will be "out of an abundance of caution"...at the last possible second.

its one thing to have to turn away visitors/etc. because the local government issued some kind of lockdown (I think most people would be understanding of this) but for residents themselves to protest and ask people to leave, go back not come, or try to stop ships from at least doing a resupply...thats not going to be something people forgive or forget as easily.


----------



## POTCfan

Sepo said:


> Yes. We finally cancelled too. Even though my family intended to continue reasonable distancing measures, I cannot argue that tourism in general promotes unhealthy close quarters.
> 
> I fundamentally disagree with much of how this epidemic is being portrayed. Once we were into February we were way past stopping anything. The new strategy could only be behavioral to *slow* it and allow the system to not be overwhelmed.
> 
> Still, if this is what it takes for people to effectively social-distance then it will be good. We must continue to *slow* it.
> 
> I strongly believe that Hawaii already has widespread community spread, along with very much of the rest of the country. The South Korean statistics are the most valid with regard to the accuracy of morbidity, mortality, and widespread extrapolation.
> 
> All the cases we are learning about this week are from the last 2 weeks’ exposures. For every confirmed case (we know the very high bar that is required to get tested), there are an immense number of untested positives. Also the R0 (R-naught), the measure of transmissibility, is believed to be very high. Combined with a high low-symptom rate, that’s a bad recipe.
> 
> I think it was wrong to portray the notion that the first 2 cases were only recently brought back from the mainland. Those were the first two *confirmed* cases based on very hard to get testing when testing was finally available. The anti-tourist vitriol (eta: not on this site) makes me sad. But I think it also comes from fear understandably.



I completely agree with everything you are saying.  Why we haven't made testing everyone we possibly can a priority is beyond me.  The only way we can deal with this crisis is by having as accurate information as possible.  Or lock everyone in their homes for 6 months... but that will most likely be worse than the disease.


----------



## beachbunny

I've seen news of the protests at the Maui and Molokai airports for tourists to go home, and am sorry about that.  I never thought I'd see this happen.  These are crazy times.  Take care everyone.


----------



## beachbunny

Hawaii is almost ready to implement a 14 day home quarantine for all returning residents and visitors alike.  The plan is to last until at least April 30.  

Two cruise ships are only being allowed into port to bunker and resupply before going onto the US mainland.  The plan was for the two ships to unload passengers after they had been denied port in other countries, but there's been community uproar about this too so nobody's getting off in Hawaii.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

I am now hoping Aulani closes so those of us with rented vacation club points could mayyybe get a refund or rebook because protestors don't sound like my cup of tea.


----------



## teawar

We were able to grab 5 nights in June with our DVC points and transferred our flights. We are sad that we had to cancel our trip to Hawaii, but we are hopeful the opportunity will come again later this year. If not, we will reschedule again! Stay well!


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

community spread in hawaii is now confirmed...sadly...the mayor of oahu seems to be ready to issue whatever lockdown orders he's allowed to very soon as well.


----------



## plasmo

GOVERNOR OF HAWAII SIGNS A PROCLAMATION REQUIRING A 14 DAY QUARANTINE OF EVERY PERSON ENTERING THE STATE - KHON

https://apnews.com/9a9267e5e23aa5cd...m_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_medium=APWestRegion


----------



## Sparky McGrew

*14-DAY QUARANTINE IS MANDATORY!* Starting next week, all tourists arriving in Hawaii MUST stay in their hotel rooms for 14 days. Violation will result in $5,000 fine and/or one year in jail.

_PLEASE do not come to Hawaii. Mahalo._


----------



## Sepo

What will be most interesting is the number of positives from the Kaka’ako drive through testing. They only tested 250 of thousand(s) who reportedly came, so it’s not a true swath of the community but it will still be telling.

(ETA: “Dr. Scott Miscovich, who is leading the efforts, said about 20 percent, or 405 people, out of the 2,225 individuals who were screened received a test between 8 a.m. and 2 p.m. The free testing program was geared toward Oahu residents whose jobs put them at risk of contracting coronavirus and most importantly, who already had symptoms.”)


My position (and of many colleagues) is that community spread has been around for many weeks at least. X percent are low or non-symptomatic and Y percent deserve testing and still do not get it. Even today, we have a lot of pushback testing the Ys, though they are finally provisional. When the Hawaii Health commissioner finally says they have community spread it is because they finally tested for community spread (when they weren’t allowed to weeks before, not because it was negative ever).

I am furious at the hospitals and clinics where I live/work and elsewhere. It is beyond hypocritical how they keep the doors open for routine outpatient work but do not have the supplies to keep the practitioners and patients truly protected. They finally cut back late last week but not because of concern, more because of their dangerously low supplies in case a spike comes next week.  Patients are misinformed to think it is safe to go to any clinic. There is no magic ongoing mass sterilization at a healthcare facility. It’s a magnet for high risk exposure. And worse-so because of the lack of equipment (wrong masks, low sanitizer and hospital grade wipes, and poor infrastructure for distancing no/low-symptom shedders). Do NOT seek in person medical care for minor symptoms (just assume you have it and stay home); and for anything  more, call first.


----------



## rocketriter

Don't blame the hospitals and clinics. They can't get supplies that don't exist. Doctors and nurses are risking their lives to help people without the equipment they need. And in most cases around the country they are NOT continuing with routine outpatient work except over the phone.


----------



## onatrek

The first death of a SD County resident was announced today, and it's someone who had returned to SoCal from Hawaii.

It'll be interesting to see if there are more and if a quarantine happens for people_ leaving_ Hawaii in the days to come also. 

https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/lo...-coronavirus-in-san-diego-county/2283544/?SDf​*March 22: * One San Diego County resident has died of COVID-19, Dr. Wilma Wooten said Sunday. The individual was a man in his 70s receiving care in Santa Clara County *after returning from a trip to Hawaii. *No other information was available.​


----------



## Sepo

rocketriter said:


> Don't blame the hospitals and clinics. They can't get supplies that don't exist. Doctors and nurses are risking their lives to help people without the equipment they need. And in most cases around the country they are NOT continuing with routine outpatient work except over the phone.



@rocketriter: There is a difference between the practitioners and their employers.  I will be a little careful with what I say. I am one of those doctors and the issue can be a bit complicated when interests do not always align. Please feel free to IM me and I'll tell you what I mean. There has been some reporting of this finally as well.

What you write is precisely correct and matches what I was trying to say: we do not have enough proper masks and the facilities are not as safe as they need to be. I speak for far more than where I work. We are all in constant correspondence comparing notes around the country.  Also outpatient visits include tests that go beyond physician visits (imaging, for example), and while curtailed, they have *not* been fully stopped. Of the ones that are on-going, the precautions are less than optimal.


----------



## thedogatemyhomework

rocketriter said:


> Don't blame the hospitals and clinics. They can't get supplies that don't exist. Doctors and nurses are risking their lives to help people without the equipment they need. And in most cases around the country they are NOT continuing with routine outpatient work except over the phone.



depends on who you choose to believe...officials at the federal level continue to reiterate that millions of masks are on their way...not sure where from, where to or in what quantities...but they're out there somewhere...and tests have been available to anyone who wants them...unless you're not bad off enough to be in a hospital...or showed up right after they ran out and before more arrived.

doctors/nurses also have every right to complain about workplace conditions, same as anyone else in any other profession...one big difference being that these doctors/nurses are still showing up and doing what they can.

flipside is that the expenses of running a hospital are ridiculous.  lawsuits, unpaid bills due to uninsured ER visits, an excessive amount of extra rules and regs (prompted by a few bad apples) cost of drugs and supplies...and with no one knowing what kind of financial support anyones going to be able to get...there are likely a few bean counters looking at the long term and saying "if we cancel all this other stuff...we may save dozens or hundreds...but we won't be around to save anyone else" sad as that may be.


----------

